# Luna bikes e-assist fatties



## wildskycomet (Sep 15, 2005)

Trying to e-assist wife's fattie. Anybody try Lunacycles mid mount motors?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I did a Luna/Bafang BBSHD on a Surly Pugsley, used it for packing in snow-trails and general fun farting around. Worked great, then someone came in the shop and bought it off me.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Bafang is one of the biggest ebike motor manufacturer and their products are well regarded. 

One thing to pay attention is which battery to use and where to mount it. Ideally you want it on the down tube and not in a backpack.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I've had good luck with two batteries from them and am currently building a BBS02 system (my wife grabbed the last one). Reportedly Bafang produces 850,000 motors per year, so should know what they're doing.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

I've purchased 3 mid-drives (one Bafang and 2 Cyclones) and 3 batteries from Luna. Generally a very good value. Customer support is somewhat psychotic; depends who you wind up talking to.

Even though I've had several serious technical problems I'll continue to purchase from them; it's good practice for a DIYer to figure things out on your own.

Zero trouble (that I can remember) with the BBS02 other than it's hard to gear really low.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Tis true, getting a small chainring and good chainline is tough with the Bafang (ERad/Luna and others) mid drives.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

eFat said:


> Bafang is one of the biggest ebike motor manufacturer and their products are well regarded.
> 
> One thing to pay attention is which battery to use and where to mount it. Ideally you want it on the down tube and not in a backpack.


Backpack batt vs downtube have their pros and cons. For the most part people prefer not to carry a backpack. But when your bike is already 40+ pounds it feels better to take that extra 10lbs off the bike and carry on your back. Just my opinion, your milage may vary.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

sparrow said:


> Tis true, getting a small chainring and good chainline is tough with the Bafang (ERad/Luna and others) mid drives.


I use 11-17-28 gearing with 8-speed spacing and have an excellent chainline (the 17 is straight) with a 30 tooth Luna front ring. Top speed is lowered to 20-24 mph, but there's enough gears for the trails that I ride.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Phantastic79 said:


> But when your bike is already 40+ pounds it feels better to take that extra 10lbs off the bike and carry on your back.


I'm more concern if you fell down on your back.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Only buy the HD model, I have ridden the Cyclone 4kw.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I have had good luck over all with them. I have had a BMS go bad and take out 20 cells in the 52v 20ah rectangle pack, Led handlebar light stopped working and had 2 triangle bags rip apart when the bike fell over on it's side.
Now I can ride after over 12 yrs off the bike. This is one bad ass coyote chaser.


----------



## kerrylaw (Sep 8, 2017)

*I put a BBSHD on a fat bike.... love it!!*

I put a BBSHD on a fat bike I bought from Sears, and love it. No moutians in Iowa, but I ride off road whenever I can. 1500watts.. = fun!!! ( im 64yrs old )


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Are these class 2 assisted set ups?
Is there a throttle and pedaling is optional?
My local trails only allow class 1.
I have a Santa Cruz HighTower I would like to convert to a class 1 pedal assist


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

highroad 2 said:


> Are these class 2 assisted set ups?
> Is there a throttle and pedaling is optional?
> My local trails only allow class 1.
> I have a Santa Cruz HighTower I would like to convert to a class 1 pedal assist


Bafangs kits are cadence PAS and throttle. Cadence sensing PAS is not as efficient as a Torque Sensing PAS and the kit I like that has this feature is the TSDZ2. It also has a throttle option which quite frankly is only worthwhile to help get going enough to get enough pedal stroke in to activate the PAS. But for that it is well worth having on the bike. Getting a heavy e bike going in the middle of a hill is hard to do but about 5 seconds of throttle and a few pedal strokes and off you go. Or you can use it to walk the bike up if all is lost. If you try and use the throttle while moving it doesn't work all that well, certainly not as well as the PAS.

The stock TSDZ2 is 36v but it can be configured to use up to 52v which x 15A is about 780w peak. I only use the eco mode but while climbing steep terrain it has plenty enough power as long as you gear down accordingly. Price is inline with the comparable Bafang unit but the Torque Assist makes it have more user value.


----------

